# Client VPN sous MAC OS



## krill (4 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais joindre les serveurs de la société pour laquelle je travaille via une liaison VPN.

J'ai déjà configuré CDB : Client Microsoft Connexion Bureau à Distance pour Mac.

Maintenant j'ai besoin de configurer une Connexion VPN.

Je suis un Switcher et sous Windows XP Pro il faut créer une connexion réseau à distance puis connexion VPN à un réseau d'entreprise...

COMMENT FAIRE SOUS MAX OS.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Bonfire (5 Juin 2008)

Salut *Krill*,

J'utilise Chicken of the VNC (si tu veux un aperçu un MP et je te file l'adresse du site où tu trouveras un descriptif).



> Chicken of the VNC is a VNC client for Mac OS X. A VNC client allows one to display and interact with a remote computer screen. In other words, you can use Chicken of the VNC to interact with a remote computer as though it's right next to you.



J'en entendu parler de Teamviewer mais je ne l'ai jamais employé.


----------



## Dramis (5 Juin 2008)

Essaye ipsecuritas, tu devrais arriver à t'en sortir.


----------



## krill (6 Juin 2008)

J'ai trouvé hier soir je suis allé dans l'icone Reseau des Préférences systèmes et j'ai pu configurer ma connexion VPN avec le boulot.

Ensuite j'ai utilisé CDB (connexion bureau à distance de Microsoft pour Mac) pour me connecter sur mes serveurs du boulot


----------



## theozdevil (4 Août 2008)

Salut,

Si jamais il y a aussi VPN Tracker mais c'est payant

Il supporte plus de 300 connection VPN je pense


----------

